# Deerburger Sliders  (with Big Mac Special Sauce)



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2019)

*Deerburger Sliders*  (with Big Mac Special Sauce)


So a little bit ago, I made some Big Deerburgers with my test of a Burger King Whopper Sauce Clone.
It tasted Great, but was a little on the Mild (Weak) side.

Shortly after that I went searching for the Special Sauce that McDonalds uses on their “Big Macs”.
I found one & it shows up in a number of places on the Internet, so I mixed it up.
*McDonald’s Big Mac Special Sauce:*
Mayo———1/2 Cup. (I used Miracle Whip)
French Dressing———2 TBS
Sweet Pickle Relish———4 tsp
Minced Onion———1 TBS (I skipped this)
White Vinegar———1 tsp
Sugar———1tsp
Salt———1/8 tsp
Stir or Whisk, and Refrigerate overnight.
That’s it—Slap it on your Burger Roll.

I’m calling these “Sliders” because we got 8 Patties out of one of our many Frozen packs of Deerburger Mix, instead of our usual 5 or 6 Patties.

So the first pair I added this sauce to, I found the sauce to be a bit Mild, much like the Whopper Sauce clone I made.
So I put a lot more sauce on the next two, but it was still a little Mild, but closer than the Whopper Sauce Clone was.
I guess I’ll stick with this one, while I proceed to try to figure out what it’s missing, unless it’s that my Taste Buds still aren’t back 100% since my Open Heart Fiasco killed them on Nov 8, 2012.
If any of you guys tries this recipe for the “Big Mac Special Sauce”, please let me know what you think, so I’ll get a better idea if it’s Me or The Sauce.

Check out the Pics below, and the Info on the Captions!

Thanks Guys!

Bear


All the Ingredients for the Big Mac Special Sauce all mixed up:







8 small Deerburger Patties ready for the Grill (3 slices of cheese in the paper towel):






The Sun is trying to help (at least I think that's the Sun---It's a rare thing here lately):






Getting There Now!






Time to melt the Cheese:






All Ready for the Trip to the Kitchen:






Special Sauce on all 4 sides of the rolls:






Some Mater Slices too:






Close 'em up & add the Pickle Chips:






First ones were too mild, so as you can see, I doubled up on the Sauce: 






Melted Cheese & Lots of Big Mac Special Sauce:






Big slice of Mater on each:






Close 'em Up:






One more, but without any Mater Slices. Still needs something. (IMO)


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 23, 2019)

Bear, Those burgers look great from here !


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks great.  I will give the sauce a try and see what it's like.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm a fan of the Big Mac sauce as well... Wait to hear your reply Adam ... Burgers look great Bear ...​


----------



## gary s (Sep 23, 2019)

ONIONS !!!  Gotta Have Onions.
I Know you don't eat onions,  Great Looking Burgers
Nice Job my friend

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  I will give the sauce a try and see what it's like.




That's Great !!
I appreciate help from someone with Taste Buds still in perfect working order.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Those burgers look great from here !




Thank You CM!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2019)

Those deerburgers look great bear. As for the sauce it's close, but still no cigar. From what I've gathered trying to replicate the sauce over the years - Micks doesn't contain any tomato products(french dressing). I've been playing with different types of mustard to replace the dressing. I'm getting close, but still not there. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 24, 2019)

looks great bear, all this testing must be tough on you, keep trying though and you'll perfect it. I am going to try the one you posted here though,


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those deerburgers look great bear. As for the sauce it's close, but still no cigar. From what I've gathered trying to replicate the sauce over the years - Micks doesn't contain any tomato products(french dressing). I've been playing with different types of mustard to replace the dressing. I'm getting close, but still not there.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Actually I think the flavor is right on, but just not strong enough.
However I don't know what to add to make it stronger.
Unless like I said, it could be my ruined taste buds!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm a fan of the Big Mac sauce as well... Wait to hear your reply Adam ... Burgers look great Bear ...​



Thank You Keith!!
I'm waiting too.

Bear



gary s said:


> ONIONS !!!  Gotta Have Onions.
> I Know you don't eat onions,  Great Looking Burgers
> Nice Job my friend
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary.
I love onions, but not Raw Onions!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2019)

Your lucky to have a son that hunts and shares with you.Sauce looks like Micky Dees Like
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice dang you didn't call me to stop by again. 
Your phone out of service??  

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks great bear, all this testing must be tough on you, keep trying though and you'll perfect it. I am going to try the one you posted here though,




Thank You Jim!!
Let me know what you think, then!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

tropics said:


> Your lucky to have a son that hunts and shares with you.Sauce looks like Micky Dees Like
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
He better share his Deer Meat with me---I taught him much of what he knows.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 25, 2019)

Deer season opens this weekend here in Arkansas.... and these deer burgers got me hungry! Great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice dang you didn't call me to stop by again.
> Your phone out of service??
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren.
My phone was busy with Telemarketers!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Deer season opens this weekend here in Arkansas.... and these deer burgers got me hungry! Great job!




Thank You Justin!!
Wow, you guys are early---Our Archery starts early October, but our Rifle Deer doesn't start until after Thanksgiving.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2019)

@jcam222 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2019)

@Weaverspitbbq ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

